
What Alzheimer’s Feels Like from the Inside - dnetesn
https://news.ycombinator.com/submit
======
dnetesn
Powerfully moving video up for the Webby Award for Best Video: Science &
Education [https://pv.webbyawards.com/2016/online-film-video/general-
fi...](https://pv.webbyawards.com/2016/online-film-video/general-film/science-
education)

